# Goat neck recipe???



## weisemaries (Apr 13, 2011)

In October we took our little wether in to be butchered. They suggested I get the standard package the first time so that I will know what I want to get next time. In ordering the standard package, I now have a goat neck. What does one do with a goat neck? I am assuming you would do something different than you would do with a turkey neck, but I am clueless...Anyone have any tried and true recipies for goat neck out there? I don't want to waste any part of the meat that I got from him. He was a favorite around here before he went to freezer camp.:help:


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Cook it in your favorite liquid & spices, long & low & tightly covered.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

We make green chile out of the neck slices here. I posted a sort of recipe a while back. It's really good if you like mexican food. It isn't super spicy unless you want it to be.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/453143-got-my-meat.html


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm assuming a goat neck would be the same as a venison neck but we've never had the neck from any we've had butchered which is only a few but the neck from a deer is like a roast. Actually my hubbies favorite on a deer.
I would cook it in the slow cooker with some onion soup mix & Beef base until tender & falling off the bone.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Slow cooker, onions, Rotel tomatoes.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I most always use the neck of a goat for stew. It has just the right amount of fat in it! 

Recipie:
1-1/2 inch water in roasting pan
handful of "wild" garlic

Place "defrosted" neck on its side in roasting pan and sprinkle a tiny bit of Sea salt over it; then cover well with black pepper. Slow cook at 350 F for 2-3 hrs (maybe more as you want the meat to pretty much "fall off" the bones). 

Now take neck out of liquid and take "all" bones out. 

Add the following to the remaining liquid in that roasting pan:
1 Tbs Tapiocca "flour" (stirring well into "hot" liquid in roasting pan)
handful of dried nettle leaves (stir well into mixture)

Create a seasoning mix of Sea Salt and Old Bay. Then place "large chunks" of Irish potato (We like red best in this.), carrots, & "yellow" onions into this bowl of seasoning mix, coating them well.

Place all veggies into roasting pan and add the deboned meat on top. Add enough water (if necessary) to come about half way up onto the veggies, place a piece of aluminum wrap over top and place back into oven at same temperature for 30-45 minutes (until veggies are done yet not mushy).

Enjoy with nice fresh salad!


----------



## weisemaries (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the great ideas! Will need to print this off so I can use some of them over Christmas Break.


----------

